# Update: My Child is NOT Afraid of the Police



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Spurred on by the helpful and kind advice in my original post (http://www.masscops.com/f50/my-child-afraid-police-99600/), three things have happened today:

1. Her teacher brought in 2 officers from the town today. The kids got to ask them questions, play with the radios, touch badges, etc.

2. On the way home from after school care, as she's telling me all of this, there's an MSP cruiser in the convenience store parking lot where I stopped to grab milk. She insists on going over and saying hi to the officer (I'd told her before we could, from the advice here, but she was always afraid to). He was, of course, an absolute saint to her. She was stunned to see that he had a "laptop just like you have Daddy, but in his car!".

3. During supper, as she's recounting all of this to her Mom, she turns and announces to me "Daddy, I'm not afraid of the uniformed men anymore. Those cops are nice....oh and [little troublemaker boy's name] was wrong."

:teeth_smile: A very proud day for this thankful Dad. Thank you all again. A toast! :beer_yum:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

mtc said:


> Toldyouso !!


Yeah you did. A very happy day here. She's also told me that if the lil' punk opens his mouth again, she's going to tell him to "be quiet because I met a police man, even outside of school, and he was a super hero to me!"

:smug:


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

That's really good to hear guy, its a good thing you did taking the time to educate her on LE.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

zm88 said:


> That's really good to hear guy, its a good thing you did taking the time to educate her on LE.


Thanks zm. Couldn't have done it with the help of everyone on here.


----------



## police (Oct 3, 2011)

I would rather be feared than not respected. If those were the only options, that is.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Why do I think you're neither feared, nor respected...


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

police said:


> I would rather be feared than not respected. If those were the only options, that is.


My guess is your not a cop either, just a shit stirring troll.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

police said:


> I would rather be feared than not respected. If those were the only options, that is.


Don't shit stir my happy thread P...

And if you'd rather that a 5 yo girl be afraid of you, well, that just opens up a shitload more questions about what you do in your spare time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

police said:


> I would rather be feared than not respected. If those were the only options, that is.


Worried about those 5 year olds pissing on your boots huh?


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

The fear of being respected. Detex wand not attracting the ladies?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

police said:


> I would rather be feared than not respected. If those were the only options, that is.


Did you find this out through 209a service ?


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks again everybody. This thread's run it's course.


----------

